
The Drowned Lands of the Wallkill - commandertso
http://www.bldgblog.com/2019/07/terrestrial-warfare-drowned-lands/
======
subpixel
This land is still being fought over today, as very large, insular religious
communities are growing in both size and political influence with results that
are...complicated.

~~~
leppr
Is there any material you would recommend to learn about it ? The article was
light in details but the story is damn interesting.

------
saagarjha
> The Wallkill itself had no real path or bed, Snell explains, the meadows it
> flowed through were naturally dammed at one end by glacial boulders from the
> Ice Age, the whole place was clogged with “rank vegetation,” malarial
> pestilence, and tens of thousands of eels, and, what’s more, during flood
> season “the entire valley from Denton to Hamburg became a lake from eight to
> twenty feet deep.”

Sounds pleasant.

~~~
mannykannot
With the significant exception of the malaria, this could well have been an
interesting place to visit, much like the Great Swamp of Putnam and Dutchess
counties, just across the Hudson from here, is now.

[https://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/life/2018/09/27/gr...](https://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/life/2018/09/27/great-
swamp-has-something-offer-every-season/1371226002/)

------
zaphod12
Fascinating! I live relatively near there and had no idea the history of the
region. The Black Dirt Bourbon they mention is quite tasty, too, and I high
recommend Black Dirt Red (surprisingly not a blend - but one of the best Baco
Noir wines around - grown no place else but the hudson valley!)

------
imrehg
Reminiscent of "The War for the Alon" in Ursula Le Guin's Changing Planes.

